# Trial Brags



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This past weekend Deja earned her IPO3 with the high IPO3 under USCA Frank Phillips so she is now SG1 Dejavu zu Treuen Händen IPO3 AWD1 KKL1 B/HOT. Deja is my 3rd SchH3/IPO3 dog all titled from puppies. 

Donovan also earned his IPO1 with high IPO1 at the same trial so he is now Donovan zu Treuen Händen IPO1 TR2 AD. Since I didn't own Donovan for 7 months this year and someone else put the TR2 on him I don't claim him as HOT. He is the 5th dog that I have titled and the first male. 

Elena also earned her AD. 

Now I can spend the next week recovering. LOL Pictures as soon as I have some (or Lies posts some). 

Another Vala daughter from my C litter also earned her IPO2 with the high IPO2 and high tracking. Good weekend for her kids.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking about you guys this weekend! Huge congrats to you and the incredible Deja!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go! Great work!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow --- looks like a good weekend for many forum members - congratulations to you


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome job. Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GREAT JOB!! take a week off with pay so you can rest up)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Lisa! I did not realize that someone else put the TR2 on Donovan. What a great accomplishment!

Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:
So cool!...

 Kat


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Busy, busy! Congrats to you and your breeding program....and the amazing way you organize & handle pressure!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wonderful!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> Busy, busy! Congrats to you and your breeding program....and the amazing way you organize & handle pressure!


I almost imploded when Deja walked onto the field thinking protection and took half the routine before her brain was fully with me. LOL 

Thank you, Jane.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You had so much control with her in her state of mind, where other less than experienced handlers would have DQ'd out of frustration or lack of clear handling. There were several things you did to reel her back in and it was really amazing to see. I know it was probably a blur to you, while you were in the moment. I learned a few things just watching your ob routine with Deja!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. Mostly I remember starting to get annoyed and realizing I needed to take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats, I just saw his picture and ped he looks like a beast. I loved the vids of Belschick, I see he is a grandson.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats. it's not bragging when you did it or you can do it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Lisa!! on a successful weekend!


----------

